# Blending berry wine with SP to make a version of dragon's blood?



## BernardSmith (May 3, 2014)

Has anyone here blended berry wine with Skeeter Pee? I made a batch of mixed berry wine a couple of years ago which I think is still too rough. I am thinking of simply blending some of that wine with a batch of SP I am currently making. My plan was to bench test the SP: MB mix from 1:1 to 4:1. Do the cons outweigh the pros or the pros the cons? 

Thoughts?


----------

